# At home massage



## Wookie01

Hi,

I am looking for a regular at home massage from a professional qualified masseur. Can anyone recommend any? I'm in the Marina

Thanks


----------



## 5herry

Wookie01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a regular at home massage from a professional qualified masseur. Can anyone recommend any? I'm in the Marina
> 
> Thanks


Hi Wookie01

I hope this isn't directed at you.....


----------



## Chocoholic

There are some reputable home visit places, but the majority however are not. You're better off going to a salon.


----------



## Wookie01

Hahaha no. That is the exact reason I am asking. I'm looking for a qualified professional, not some massage with happy ending


----------



## MaidenScotland

Any one joining to offer a massage will be deleted... recommendations only from regular contributors to the forum thank you,


----------



## MElady

Kaykher has the info we were just talking about it, I think it was orange spa will get you number. Wasn't as expensive as most for home visits.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

5herry said:


> Hi Wookie01
> 
> I hope this isn't directed at you.....


I saw that as well but it didn't stop me from have a couple of new cards under my door when I got home last night!


----------



## MElady

The number to the home service for Orange Spa is 044357307 they open at 10 am for bookings and it's 1 hr/ 150 and 1.5 hrs/ 200.


----------



## BedouGirl

If you can get hold of a copy of the Time Out that had all the BOGOF vouchers in it, there was at least one in there and you can then get two for the price of one before the end of the year.


----------



## kaykher

Yes I agree with Melady. Orange beauty spa are fantastic. I have used them a few times. They are very professional. They come with their own beds and music. Make sure you tell them what pressure you want as they can be quite sore if you don't. They are well worth the money. My family have been living out here for years and have used them a lot too and have always been happy with them. Just a suggestion..it is always good to tip these people as they come a long way and have to carry their beds etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dozza

I also recommend the Orange Spa - Very good service......


----------



## andriaa

Are you looking for male/female ? Coz u can find male masseur easily but female i don`t think can find good one.


----------

